# Banking & Finance Recruitment Firms



## sja001 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,

I am contemplating making the move to Dubai and was hoping someone on here could assist in providing recommendations on reputable recruitment firms in the Banking and Finance sector.

Cheers


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sja001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am contemplating making the move to Dubai and was hoping someone on here could assist in providing recommendations on reputable recruitment firms in the Banking and Finance sector.
> 
> Cheers


Try these guys, believe they may be able to help you.

Job Vacancies & Recruitment - Michael Page International

I didn't go through a recruitment agency so I don't know any more about the process but I've heard these guys have some good people working (or about to start working) for them.

HTH


----------



## sja001 (Jun 2, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Try these guys, believe they may be able to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. 

What area of banking and finance are you working in?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sja001 said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> What area of banking and finance are you working in?


I'm in Information Risk


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Also try this website: Financial Jobs Middle East / Finance Jobs Gulf | Banking, IT & Accounting Jobs

And this recruitment agency: www.gulfbankers.com


----------

